# Can I work?



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello,

My husband has just been offered work in Joburg. We will moving over from the UK. He has a British passport so will be given a working visa. I also have British passport...but I am wondering will I be allowed to work? Or can I apply for a visa so I can also work? 

Thanks for any help given x


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You cannot work on an Accompanying Spouse Visa, but you can apply for a work visa if you meet the requirements.


----------

